# Apple Store app



## ali banana (1 Septembre 2010)

Tout à l'heure, en visitant l'apple store via safari sur iPhone, j'ai eu un pop up me proposant de télécharger l'application "Apple Store" permettant de visualiser (et acheter?) des produits apple.

Le logo ressemblait à celui de l'AppStore, en turquoise et avec un caddy en guise de dessin.

Vous en avez dejà entendu parler? J'ai raté un bout du Keynote?


----------



## monappstore (8 Octobre 2010)

C'est une appli Apple pour faire des achats sur l'Apple Store... là où l'on trouve les Mac, iPod, et accessoires.

A ne pas confondre avec l'AppStore, la boutique pour les applis iOS.


----------



## arbaot (9 Octobre 2010)

cette là ?
store us only


----------

